# fuel gauge problem



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

2 weekends ago I removed the battery and front bumper cover on my 2009 JSW TDI to install an AEM water methanol kit. When I put the car back together the fuel gauge doesn't work and the outside temperature reads in the negative range and it is 40-50 outside. I have tried to reset the fuel gauge by filling up. I have remove battery cables and shorted cables together to remove all residual power in car. Nothing seems to work. if you unplug the ambient temperature sensor the display simply reads "----". This threw a check engine light that my scan gauge was able to clear. I just purchased a Vagcom this last weekend and it cleared a code for the ambient temperature sensor but it still read incorrect temperature. Here is the error for the fuel gauge: 


Address 17: Instruments Labels: None 
Part No SW: 1K0 920 974 N HW: 1K0 920 974 N 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2418 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H824T198 
Coding: 0027103 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 3957FD8C09DF 
1 Fault Found: 
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 

someone said to check the measuring block for the fuel gauge but I don't know how. Can anyone shed some light on my problem? how do you turn off seat belt warning chime?


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

bought new ambient temp sensor from dealership. Still read incorrect. Fuel gauge still not working. This week end I will check resistance at sending unit.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

I'm scratching my head why VCDS doesn't pull up a label file for your instrument cluster; it should. Did you mangle the installation somehow? 

Measuring values for the fuel sender are in Group 002.3 = Fuel Sender Resistance, and 002.4 should be Ambient Temperature too.

For the seat belt thing, you can try changing the cluster's coding from 0027103 to 0025103.


-Uwe-


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

reinstalled VCDS and this is the codes that came up:


Monday,07,February,2011,20:34:41:07345
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-XXX-17.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 920 974 N HW: 1K0 920 974 N
Component and/or Version: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 2418
Software Coding: 0025103
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3957FD8C09DF
2 Faults Found:

00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 19
Mileage: 85331 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:58:47

00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 85640 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 13:37:09

cleared codes and the 00779 cleared and the 00771 reappears. the temp is still wrong


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Cool. Now there's a label file for your instrument cluster (as there should be).

As stated before, you can check the resistance of the fuel sender (as seen by your cluster) in measuring block Group 002.3. I suspect you'll see a value which corresponds your "not working" fuel gauge, and you'll need to break out a wiring diagram and a multimeter to trouble-shoot further.

-Uwe-


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Uwe for the info. Any ideas on the temperature reading? I don't understand how taking battery out and not disturbing factory wiring harnesses could cause such chaos with electrical system. All power connections were done at battery or existing circuits that are already in use by something else aftermarket in car. oh well I will keep digging and find the culprit.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I would retrace my steps if the battery/battery tray and bumper were removed before this happened. You could have damaged/disrupted a ground for the cluster that's upset the Fuel gauge and the Ambient Air temp sensor.

I think the likelihood of both of those components failing at the same time is unlikely.


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

I have retraced my steps and found nothing. Do you think I can just pull the cluster and find the ground to the cluster and reground the cluster to a good known ground?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Wait, aren't there 2 two wire connectors down in the LF area under the bumper? I may be thinking wrong .... but something reminds me of a common body shop issue with inoperative components. 

Look at the colors of the wires at the Ambient air temp sensor and see if they match the wiring diagram. I took a peek and the same ground is also tied into the fuel gauge so I'm guessing this is feedback.

Did check fuel sender MBs as Uwe mentioned?


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

Dana,
Where do I find a wiring diagram? I haven't had time to check the fuel sender yet. I will try Saturday if I don't have to work. Thanks for all the input. If we meet down the road I owe you a beer:beer:.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

We sell the Bentley Publisher's Repair Manuals at a discount here (please read their FAQ and notes on Windows 7) 

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=VW

https://wiki.bentleypublishers.com/display/faqs/Windows+7,+Vista+and+XP+Compatibility


You can purchase online subscriptions here, but you will want a printer or .pdf printer ready for a 24 hr. subscription:

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

> if you unplug the ambient temperature sensor the display simply reads "----". This threw a check engine light that my scan gauge was able to clear





Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Wait, aren't there 2 two wire connectors down in the LF area under the bumper? I may be thinking wrong .... but something reminds me of a common body shop issue with inoperative components.


I don't think the Ambient air temp sensor will put a MIL on. Do you have a coolant temp sensor in the lower rad hose? If so is the wiring long enough to reach the air sensor?


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

I got my Bentley manual and found that both ground at ground connection 410. Where in the world it this ground located? I can't find it in the manual anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Evik (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, Just pull out your cluster wait for 2-3 minutes and put it back your cluster to the car and again wait 2-minutes and then put your key to the ignition leave it 1-2 minutes take out the key and put back and turn to position 1 leave it for a 30-seconds turn key off. And try to start the car.


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

Evik is this some reset procedure?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't know where ground connection 410 is either, but you see the connection between the sensors and possible feedback there. 

Did you look to see if the sensor wiring is long enough to plug the wrong 2 wire connectors into the wrong components? Weather permitting, I may poke around on the Mk6 and see what's up in that LF corner.


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

i didn't find 410 ground location. But I did ground the common ground wire for all the sensors. This was a Brown wire with a blue strip. Now the only error i get with Vagcom is that is can't communicate with the factory radio. Since the factory Radio in not in the car it is all good. Thanks for all the help and input from everyone. I am relieved to finally get car back to normal plus I now own tools to fix the car again should it have problems down the road. The water/methanol system is picking up my MPG's and a slight increase in the seat of the pants power.


----------



## mmd (Apr 15, 2006)

hossfly said:


> i didn't find 410 ground location. But I did ground the common ground wire for all the sensors. This was a Brown wire with a blue strip. Now the only error i get with Vagcom is that is can't communicate with the factory radio. Since the factory Radio in not in the car it is all good. Thanks for all the help and input from everyone. I am relieved to finally get car back to normal plus I now own tools to fix the car again should it have problems down the road. The water/methanol system is picking up my MPG's and a slight increase in the seat of the pants power.


Hey Hossfly , could you please post a pic for that wire and where its located in the car ....

I own 2006 GOLF GTI TFSI and I have exactly your problem with the same scenario , I ve been more than 3 weeks trying to solve this issue out ......... !!!!!!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Fang Shin 

Turn around

Un mix

Un cross

do over 

ass backwards


----------



## hossfly (Jul 25, 2005)

mmd said:


> Hey Hossfly , could you please post a pic for that wire and where its located in the car ....
> 
> I own 2006 GOLF GTI TFSI and I have exactly your problem with the same scenario , I ve been more than 3 weeks trying to solve this issue out ......... !!!!!!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...


 MMD to take a picture I would have to pull gauge cluster again, don't have time to right now maybe this weekend. If you don't want to pull cluster and find wire in bundle that feeds the cluster you can ground the brown/blue strip at the windshield reservoir, under rear seat at sending unit, or any other sensor on car should share ground with the brown/blue strip wire. hope this helps let me know if I can be of help.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This post is like an annoying horsefly.


----------



## alexmetal (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, i am from mexico sorry for my bad english, i just say thanks for the treat save my life , i have the same problem whit the fuel gauge and the sensor of temperature and just put ground un the brown/blue wire and finally works perfect, and sorry for reviving old post..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

*Same problem*

Could i get some more help with this. I have two clusters (upgrade to MFD) and the same problem on both of them. The outside temp. way off and the fuel gauge does not move from 0 point. 
I found the brown/blue wire behind the cluster but i do not understand what to do with it. Should i cut it off and ground it elsewhere. I do not like that thought. I would prefer finding connection 410 to se if everything is alright.
The problems started when i had my brake cylinder and vacuum changed. I had to work under the steering wheel. Maybe i did something wrong down there ... maybe pulled a wire ... .
Please help...


----------



## Gannu (Mar 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Could i get some more help with this. I have two clusters (upgrade to MFD) and the same problem on both of them. The outside temp. way off and the fuel gauge does not move from 0 point.
> I found the brown/blue wire behind the cluster but i do not understand what to do with it. Should i cut it off and ground it elsewhere. I do not like that thought. I would prefer finding connection 410 to se if everything is alright.
> The problems started when i had my brake cylinder and vacuum changed. I had to work under the steering wheel. Maybe i did something wrong down there ... maybe pulled a wire ... .
> Please help...


It should be a brown/white wire that goes to the GND not brown/blue. 

Alternately, what you could do instead of cutting the wire is to remove it from the cluster plug using a pin, connect a bare wire to it and connect that wire to one of the screws connected to the body/steering gear unit which has a screw. Check if the ambient temperature reading and the fuel gauge works correctly.

I am facing a similar issue with my Polo 6R:










The inputs here helped but the AC does not turn on. I believe something else must have got shorted (relay?).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your posts. Your support helped me solve my problem today. I grounded the brown/blue wire from the outside temp. sensor and all works fine now. I even installed my upgrade cluster, the MFD. Sometimes it's great to have friends online...


----------



## alexmetal (Feb 21, 2015)

*Locate fuel guage sender or control module of pump gas.*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ujd7gytoae1zhk/MODULO PASSAT.jpg?dl=0


----------



## TheRealApprentice (Jul 12, 2014)

Holy thread revival....So i have a question guys/gals. Im having these exact same issues, so i pulled my cluster, found the brown/blue wire and also found the brown/blue wire at the coolant reservoir. My question is how do i ground either of these? Do i just cut it from the connector and bolt it to the chassis? All help is appreciated.


----------



## yeahforbes (Feb 9, 2014)

Yet another


TheRealApprentice said:


> Holy thread revival


I'm having the same issue, and I haven't pulled anything yet because I'm hoping to get a clear idea of what needs doing, without leaving my dash apart for longer than necessary. Specifically what I'm wondering is: this brown/blue wire that needs to be grounded, where does it terminate? I assume one end is a harness that plugs into the cluster itself? How about the other end at this mysterious 410 location... which side of the firewall are we talking there? I would be interested in inspecting both ends for corrosion, broken cracked insulation, etc.

The dropbox link above isn't working at the moment so I'm not sure what was in there.


```
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 A    HW: 1K6 920 974 A
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216  
   Revision: V0002000    Serial number: VWX7Z0G53NM8UU
   Coding: 0004106
   Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
   VCID: 32616F47ADE488D12F-8067

1 Fault Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
            010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 136
                    Mileage: 160075 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 10:47:56
```


----------

